# Terrance, the Tervigon; a kitbash. (WIP, C&C welcome)



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Next project: Kitbash a commander-class tervigon out of an orcs&goblins arachnarok spider and my bitz box. I never really cared for the whole "slap breeding sacs on a t-fex and call it a day" official model, so when I found some neat conversions based on the arachnarok spider model, I decided that I had to make my own. 

As always, I got excited about the conversion and forgot to take pictures until I was a good portion of the way through, but here's my progress so far:

The basic mashup: spider+trygon torso. The armor plates on the legs are the product of a press mold of a trygon torso armor piece and some sculpting putty.









The abdominal section between has a ravener torso as a base, but is largely sculpted. An astute observer may notice all of the limb-sockets that are prepared to receive gribbly bits.









I can't decide if this picture is about the base, which is an altered Secret Weapon Miniatures product, or about the phat booty this beast possesses.









Here is the start of a termagant in the process of being birthed. It's the product of a press mold, a bit of time, some sculpting putty, and a termagant. Which sounds like a joke of some kind "Sure, I'll build you a car. I just need some supplies: a garage, some tools, payment for my time, and a car."









And one for scale:









My thanks for looking.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Progress report: 

Tied up some details as well as finishing the head, baby 'gant, and arms.

Fixed the torso vents.









Finished the...ummm...baby 'gant maker...thing...









Altered the head (Epoch Studioz bit),









Finished the baby 'gant.









And the main limbs.









There are more pictures and descriptions in the Imgur album (http://imgur.com/a/NCXck) including some explaination of how I did some of the stuff. 

I'm hoping to get another big chunk of the project done this afternoon, so stay tuned! Feel free to ask questions, provide feedback, etc. As always, thanks for looking!


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Terrance is nearly complete!

After an afternoon of work, she's just about dialed in. A bit more 'niddish growth is called for on the base, and I have to finish the representation of the fleshborer hives, but I should be able to call the sculpting complete after that and a bit more detail work.

Here is the birth of a 'gant. Look at all them gribbly little limbs!









No, really, look at them! They are so gribbly. (Yes, of course the main limbs are magnetized)









Scale comparison with a poor space marine. Do Adeptus Astartes ever make Adeptus Asharties in their armor? Because I imagine this guy is probably prairie dogging it for the emperor right about now.









A shot from the business end of this little lady. I'd hate to have to face this thing down.










As always, more pics/info in the imgur album (http://imgur.com/a/NCXck), C&C is very welcome at this stage, and I appreciate you lookin'!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nicely done! The only parts I'm a little iffy on are the plates added on the legs and the base. 

The plates because they look too regular and to static compared to the rest of the model. And the base because despite the quality of Secret weapon's pieces it looks too small. 

I like the body work and the waspish narrow waist but considering the proportions, I think Mr./Ms. Terrence should sit with their center of gravity further back over the base.


----------

